# Boot Manager Rom Lockscreen Unresponsive



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought Boot Manager a couple weeks ago and finally got myself to try it. I installed a nightly of CM4DX from a couple months ago that was on my phone (that worked great as a phone ROM). Once I got it installed I noticed that once I locked my phone it was very hard to get it unlocked. pressing any button would light up the screen and buttons, but I would get no lockscreen. It would appear randomly sometimes too but if I locked my phone again it was gone. I noticed there was an SD booster option which I played with and ended up maxing out and it helped, but the ROM is still not functional IMO while it does this. Is this common? I am going to update my nightly soon and if that doesn't work I'll try out a different ROM.


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

I had to find the best SD booster setting and it eliminated that issue for me. I have the stock card and I used 2048


----------

